# MTD 420cc 4p90hu oil capacity?



## Dpirl1010 (Mar 17, 2021)

Hello. Really looking for help here. I have a craftsman riding lawn mower with a MTD engine. I wasn’t provided an engine manual when my tractor was delivered. I have changed the oil in my tractor but cannot find what the appropriate amount of oil is for replacement. I know there’s a dipstick but it’s highly inaccurate and I cannot get a solid reading oh how much oil is in the engine. Does anyone know what the Appropriate amount of oil you should pour? I’ve seen some other forums that reported 1.15 quarts but can’t find this information anywhere else. Many thanks to whoever responds!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Page 40.








Set-Up - MTD 760-770 Operator's Manual [Page 40]


MTD 760-770 Manual Online: Set-Up. Gas & Oil NOTE: The engine is shipped without gasoline and with motor oil in the engine. However, you MUST check the oil level before operating. Be careful not to overfill. Running the engine with insufficient oil can cause serious engine damage and...




www.manualslib.com




What seems to be the problem with the dipstick?


----------

